# 12 Uses for Preserved Tomatoes During Winter



## Linda-KitchenTherapy (Dec 27, 2009)

Fried tomatoes go straight into soups and stew. Rehydrated ones go into paninis, omelets and scrambled eggs.

Frozen tomato puree becomes tomato soup with an addition of left over cream cheese or milk. These tomatoes are cooked down before freezing. Puree the soup, add a bit of spice, and it is off the chart flavorful. 

Tomato jam goes on toast, cheese appetizers, and pork or chicken entrees.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow! Very nice ways to use those preserved tomatoes. Thank you for your additions - they sound delicious!


----------

